# **AIRMAX, LEBRON'S, DURANT'S, ROSE**



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

I GOT THEM KICKS :AIRMAX 2012 $75
MOST AIRMAX $65
LEBRON $75 
DURANT $75
D ROSE $75
Thats the price for most, hit me up with your sz and color. 
( i can get some Js )


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Post pics...


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

That's what I'm talkin bout


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

these dont look like quality replicas these run for 45 all day good luck


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Where? Give me the site u use


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sooooo ..... Where's the link


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks Homie my wife and kids are happy with their shoes.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

South Beach looks great


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Cuzz hooked it up!!!!!


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Wheres the Roses at?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

What Jordan's can you get


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Chicago-n said:


> Wheres the Roses at?


Can u post a pic of the shoe you're looking for?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Guam707 said:


> What Jordan's can you get


Got one you're looking for? Shoot me a pic


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Looking to get some "space jams" 11's or any 13's.


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

FAKE ASS SHIT


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

got my shit homie thanks


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

Guam707 said:


> Looking to get some "space jams" 11's or any 13's.


x100000


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I Got That said:


> View attachment 546661
> View attachment 546662
> View attachment 546663
> View attachment 546664
> ...


How much for the red & black ones


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Where? Give me the site u use


i dont wear fake shoes,plus im a size 15 so all my shit is ordered legit


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> i dont wear fake shoes,plus im a size 15 so all my shit is ordered legit


Cool… The wind is blowing!


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

I Got That said:


>


post a pic of bottom of this one.and how much?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I Got That said:


>


How much for these size 11 shipped to 95843


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I Got That said:


>


What other lebron 9's can you get?


----------



## EDDOG805 (Jan 10, 2009)

show all that u got with dark colors,..not all that bright color stuff,thanks!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thanks Homie my wife and kids are happy with their shoes.....


What other color combo's can u get in these


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

NORTH FACE DENALI-STYLE JACKETS
MENS AND LADIES SIZES 
ALL COLOR COMBINATIONS AVAILABLE
$70


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

EDDOG805 said:


> show all that u got with dark colors,..not all that bright color stuff,thanks!


I can get a bunch of different color combinations. What type of shoe are you looking for?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

NEW ERA NFL & NBA BEANIES
ALL TEAMS AVAILABLE
$15


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

I Got That said:


>


pm price on these


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

More all around pics of the Concords .. Thanks


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

thanks.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

thanks


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Louis Vuitton belts, different styles and colors available


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

Can you get nike free? The running shoes


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

MIDWESTIKKAA said:


> Can you get nike free? The running shoes


Yes, which style and color are you looking for?


----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

Not sure post pics of wat u can get


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Nike Free Runs $70


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Can you get these






or these


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

THE said:


> pm price on these


x2


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ha ha haaaa my son loves them


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

Can you get the Jordan 13 blue and white??


----------



## Swift_valley (Jun 11, 2012)

how much for those all black free runs
and do u got the jordans 7?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

QUOTE=azmurh;16352065]Can you get the Jordan 13 blue and white??[/QUOTE]

Flints?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Kobe Galaxies


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Kobe Black Mamba


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

I Got That said:


> QUOTE=azmurh;16352065]Can you get the Jordan 13 blue and white??


Flints?
View attachment 603148
[/QUOTE] how much


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

I Got That said:


> QUOTE=azmurh;16352065]Can you get the Jordan 13 blue and white??


Flints?
View attachment 603148
[/QUOTE]

How much 10 and half?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Kevin Durant


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Size 10, ready to ship!
$75 + shipping


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## NIGEL310 (Mar 9, 2009)

Lookin some basketball shoe for my son the color lookin for is UCLA Briuns color size 10. And do u have size 15 in Air Force 1 all white low top.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

NIGEL310 said:


> Lookin some basketball shoe for my son the color lookin for is UCLA Briuns color size 10. And do u have size 15 in Air Force 1 all white low top.


fyi dont use these shoes for actually playing basketball, they are fake and just cosmetic. Ive bought some in the past and some are so uncomfortable you cant wear them, and they definately dont have the performance and comfort actual nike's have, obviously they are fake for the price you are paying. If you buy some buy them for the look not the performance


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

You are 100% correct! However, I have found that the Nike free runs and airmax perform and hold up just as well as the originals. It depends on the supplier but if you are looking for a good performance shoe for basketball, it would be best to go with an original. If you're looking to just look good, come to me. I got that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

but like ugg boots, I get them cheapys and they are EXACTLY the same inside and out, actually even more comfortable inside, my wife says, so thats a good deal. Also Ive had the jordan 11s and 12s in the knockoffs and the 11s are horrible to wear but the 12s were comfortable, pretty hit and miss i guess. But they all look authentic unless you know the 1 tiny little difference on each but 99% of people cant tell.


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

D.Rose 3.5 ??


----------



## StatikImage (Aug 10, 2007)

Kobe galaxys 10.5?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

I Got That said:


> View attachment 603947
> View attachment 603948


i need size 13"s in these......and a size six in white/red airmax 95....pm me paypal info and total shipped to seattle wash 98178....if price is right i will take the white and black concords size 13 too


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

do you have kids sizes?........


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

phillip_ndrsn said:


> do you have kids sizes?........


I do have kids' sizes in some styles. It's best to send a style or pic of what you want and I can check.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


R these kids shoes?? How much


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

I Got That said:


> I do have kids' sizes in some styles. It's best to send a style or pic of what you want and I can check.


Can u post pics of kids shoes Nike or pumas thanks


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

What about black and grey Air Raid's?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Swift_valley said:


> how much for those all black free runs
> and do u got the jordans 7?


All black free runs will be $65


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Swift_valley said:


> how much for those all black free runs
> and do u got the jordans 7?


Yes I can get Jordan 7s. What size and color?


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

shoes came in today. definitely will be getting some more.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

AZKLIQUER said:


> Can you get these
> View attachment 596382
> or these
> View attachment 596384


????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

can you get some DADA's anything in blue in white similar to this style


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

livnlow713 said:


> shoes came in today. definitely will be getting some more.


Thanks!


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

MLBTLB said:


> post a pic of bottom of this one.and how much?












$75 + shipping


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Centillac said:


> R these kids shoes?? How much


This is a ladies size shoe. It's $65


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Centillac said:


> Can u post pics of kids shoes Nike or pumas thanks


Here are some Nike I can get:


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Airmax 2013


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

The white/blue/grey Jordan 4's.....how much,and what sizes ya got?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

No DADA's...sorry


slo said:


> can you get some DADA's anything in blue in white similar to this style


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Lowrider19 said:


> The white/blue/grey Jordan 4's.....how much,and what sizes ya got?


Kids Jordan 4s - $50. Sizes 11,12,13,1,2,3


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

*FREE SHIP FRIDAY!! ALL ORDERS PLACED BY FRIDAY, MARCH 1ST WILL RECEIVE FREE SHIPPING AND $10 OFF YOUR NEXT SHOE ORDER!!*

GET YOUR ORDERS IN FAST!!


----------



## Birds1947 (Nov 29, 2010)

I Got That said:


> *FREE SHIP FRIDAY!! ALL ORDERS PLACED BY FRIDAY, MARCH 1ST WILL RECEIVE FREE SHIPPING AND $10 OFF YOUR NEXT SHOE ORDER!!*
> 
> GET YOUR ORDERS IN FAST!!


On the Jordan's what's the biggest adult size shoes and how much. Please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Recent orders....THANKS


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

I need these in sz 13, once my others get in


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

phillip_ndrsn said:


> I need these in sz 13, once my others get in


Got it!


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Birds1947 said:


> On the Jordan's what's the biggest adult size shoes and how much. Please pm me. Thanks.


I can get size 14 & 15 is some styles also...


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

I Got That said:


> Recent orders....THANKS



How much for the 13?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

how much for them white blue grays go for in 13?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Size 7 women's 
$65+shipping
Ready to ship


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Size 6.5 women's
$65+shipping (about $10)
Ready to ship


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Size 10 men's
$75+shipping (about $10)
Ready to ship


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Size 12 men's
$75 + shipping (about $10)


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Size 12 men's
$60 + shipping
Ready to ship


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Size 12 men's
$75 + shipping
Ready to ship


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

,


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Size 11 men's
$65 + shipping
Ready to ship


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

http://www.nike.com/jumpman23/index.html#footwear/304775-104?cid=304775-003looking lookn for these..lmk


----------



## Laneta (Jan 12, 2013)

slo said:


> how much for them white blue grays go for in 13?


How much for the blk white and red go in 9 1/2 been lookin for those pm price


----------



## Laneta (Jan 12, 2013)

I Got That said:


> Size 10 men's
> $75+shipping (about $10)
> Ready to ship


How much ? In 9 1/2 or 10... and can I get em before april 10... so I can look fly Wen I go to California.


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Laneta said:


> How much ? In 9 1/2 or 10... and can I get em before april 10... so I can look fly Wen I go to California.


PM sent


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

green reaper said:


> http://www.nike.com/jumpman23/index.html#footwear/304775-104?cid=304775-003looking lookn for these..lmk


Which Js are you looking for? Can you shoot a pic or tell me a specific style? That's just a website link.
Thanks


----------



## Laneta (Jan 12, 2013)

I Got That said:


> PM sent


Oh shit man I did not see you had the pricd on their :rofl:

Thanks for not ringing me a new one!

Fast as pm that's what am talking about homie after that chadder!


----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

Do you have any shaqs??? Or starter brand??


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

I Got That said:


> Size 10 men's
> $75+shipping (about $10)
> Ready to ship



SOLD


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Laneta said:


> Oh shit man I did not see you had the pricd on their :rofl:
> 
> Thanks for not ringing me a new one!
> 
> Fast as pm that's what am talking about homie after that chadder!


Ha haa! Your shoes are on the way today.
THANKS!!


----------



## Laneta (Jan 12, 2013)

I Got That said:


> Ha haa! Your shoes are on the way today.
> THANKS!!


Koo


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

MIDWESTIKKAA said:


> Do you have any shaqs??? Or starter brand??[/QUOTE
> 
> No Shaq or Starter brands


----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

I Got That said:


> MIDWESTIKKAA said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any shaqs??? Or starter brand??[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Birds1947 (Nov 29, 2010)

I Got That said:


> Size 12 men's
> $75 + shipping (about $10)
> 
> 
> ...


How much for size 13?


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

can you get the Jordan TE 3?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Birds1947 said:


> How much for size 13?


$75


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

FREE SHIP FRIDAY!!

ALL ORDERS PLACED THROUGH FRIDAY WILL BE SHIPPED FOR FREE!!


----------



## Laneta (Jan 12, 2013)

Got em sweet looking sneakers.. Today look forward to more buys from thee


----------



## Laneta (Jan 12, 2013)

Birds1947 said:


> How much for size 13?


You got these in 9 1/2

AND in 10 1/2 homie might swoop em up if so


----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

Laneta said:


> Got em sweet looking sneakers.. Today look forward to more buys from thee


This pinche guey


----------



## Laneta (Jan 12, 2013)

MIDWESTIKKAA said:


> This pinche guey


? Que eze you gotta be nice to me if you want my money...... You could of sold that galaxy tablet but did not wanna work with me


----------



## Laneta (Jan 12, 2013)

Can you get the ken griffy Jr 360 air más red white and shiny Blk that resemble the j's been looking for those for yrs


----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

Laneta said:


> Can you get the ken griffy Jr 360 air más red white and shiny Blk that resemble the j's been looking for those for yrs


Tehm be ugly cabron! Mayate shoe don't look good on raza!


----------



## Laneta (Jan 12, 2013)

MIDWESTIKKAA said:


> Tehm be ugly cabron! Mayate shoe don't look good on raza!


Ay ahí I have got many complements on them... I gotta pack my 20rd clip just to keep them on my feet.... 


I think I have out grown cortez and chucks... Eze


----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

Chaleeeee u gotta keep it OG!


----------



## Laneta (Jan 12, 2013)

MIDWESTIKKAA said:


> Chaleeeee u gotta keep it OG!


Nah of is overrated ¡ no body fears thee cholos no more they get laughed at every were


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Size 5 youth *$50*
Ready to ship


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Size 8 ladies $75
Ready to ship


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

NOW AVAILABLE...get your order in now!


----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

What AirMax u got in a size 13


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

MIDWESTIKKAA said:


> What AirMax u got in a size 13


PM sent


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Airmax 2013
$95


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I Got That said:


> NOW AVAILABLE...get your order in now!


 What up!!! Homie what is the ticket on the Kobe's


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Lowrider19 said:


> What about black and grey Air Raid's?


 Air Raids from '92,re-released in 2011?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Lowrider19 said:


> Air Raids from '92,re-released in 2011?


What size? I'll check in those for you.


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> What up!!! Homie what is the ticket on the Kobe's


Kobe Easter is $90 + shipping
All other Kobe's are $70 + shipping


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

I've got those Durants....


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Kobe Easters!! Size 9.5 & 10
Ready to ship
$90+shipping


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Now available!!


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

Birds1947 said:


> How much for size 13?


How much on these size 10 shipped to El Paso Tx 79938


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Can you get airmax ken griffy jr ? The blk and red, whites


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Dude or girl seller is legit! Got my shoes today! Let's see what other shoes I snag up


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Dr1v3by3 said:


> Dude or girl seller is legit! Got my shoes today! Let's see what other shoes I snag up


Thanks!!!:h5:


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

87 Regal said:


> How much on these size 10 shipped to El Paso Tx 79938


Checking to see if I can get that size


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Dr1v3by3 said:


> Can you get airmax ken griffy jr ? The blk and red, whites


Hold tight....checking on those for you


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

I Got That said:


> Hold tight....checking on those for you


Thanks


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

Any sz 14 or 15


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

AIRMAX 2013


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

I Got That said:


> AIRMAX 2013


How much size 8,shipped to 92407


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

THE CRITIC said:


> How much size 8,shipped to 92407


PM sent


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> Any sz 14 or 15


??????


----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

Got any nike turfs?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

MIDWESTIKKAA said:


> Got any nike turfs?


No turfs right now


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> ??????


The only style I can get in size 14-15 are Air Force ones


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## NINOBATTERIES (May 9, 2013)

I NEED SOME LEBRON IN SIZE 11 ... WHICH ONES YOU GOT SEND ME PICS 424 222 0661 ERIK


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

What style are you looking for? I can get most...


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

I Got That said:


> View attachment 546661
> View attachment 546665


 do you still have the all blacks in an 11?? or pm me what you have in an 11


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

stompnu88 said:


> do you still have the all blacks in an 11?? or pm me what you have in an 11


PM sent


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

I Got That said:


> AIRMAX 2013


got size 12


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

I Got That said:


> Size 12 men's
> $75 + shipping
> Ready to ship


need these also thanks


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

mrsdirtyred said:


> got size 12


Yes 
PM sent


----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

I Got That said:


> Recent orders....THANKS


How much blue and white ones shipped to 79838


----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

Birds1947 said:


> How much for size 13?


These ones also to 79938


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

can you get the Air Max Tailwind+ 5 Blue size 10


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

theebizz said:


> can you get the Air Max Tailwind+ 5 Blue size 10


Yes I can


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

how much?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

theebizz said:


> how much?


$65 + shipping


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Got any of these?


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

]







[/QUOTE] How much for these in a size 9.5 shipped to 77078? And is these a pic of the actual you sell


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

fontaine4 said:


> ]


 How much for these in a size 9.5 shipped to 77078? And is these a pic of the actual you sell[/QUOTE]
These are $90 shipped and yes this is the actual shoe I sell


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

I Got That said:


> How much for these in a size 9.5 shipped to 77078? And is these a pic of the actual you sell


These are $90 shipped and yes this is the actual shoe I sell[/QUOTE] What other colors do you have in these ....And do you have any air max 95+360


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

fontaine4 said:


> These are $90 shipped and yes this is the actual shoe I sell


 What other colors do you have in these ....And do you have any air max 95+360[/QUOTE]

















More colors also: black, royal blue, gray, green, orange, fluorescent yellow, and more.


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Pic of the orange ones and royal blue?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

fontaine4 said:


> Pic of the orange ones and royal blue?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Airmax 95, $80 shipped


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Cool grays


----------



## ChasinWisdom (Dec 28, 2010)

I Got That said:


> Airmax 95, $80 shipped


Black and red 10.5 shipped to 90043?


----------



## ChasinWisdom (Dec 28, 2010)

fontaine4 said:


> ]


 How much for these in a size 9.5 shipped to 77078? And is these a pic of the actual you sell[/QUOTE]
10.5 shipped to 90043?


----------



## ChasinWisdom (Dec 28, 2010)

I Got That said:


>


10.5 shipped to 90043?


----------



## ChasinWisdom (Dec 28, 2010)

I Got That said:


> View attachment 595543
> View attachment 595544
> View attachment 595545
> View attachment 595546
> View attachment 595547


 First 2 pair shipped to 90043?


----------



## ChasinWisdom (Dec 28, 2010)

I Got That said:


> View attachment 603950


10.5 to 90043?


----------



## ChasinWisdom (Dec 28, 2010)

Can you get some air jordan retro 11s low? PM ME


----------



## ChasinWisdom (Dec 28, 2010)

I Got That said:


>


Top pair in a 10.5 PM ME on all the ones I asked about with pricing and stuff so we can work some stuff out ASAP thanks


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

ChasinWisdom said:


> Black and red 10.5 shipped to 90043?


PM sent


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

What js are available now lmk thanks


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

backyard64 said:


> What js are available now lmk thanks


I can get most styles, let me know what you want and I can check if its available.
Thanks


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

would you know if your getting the Lebron X lows from the championship pack?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CAN YOU GET JORDAN 4'Z GREEN GLOWS SIZE 11 1/2?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I Got That said:


> Now available!!


8 1/2 WOMEN?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

exotic rider said:


> 8 1/2 WOMEN?


Yes, I can get these in 8.5 women's
$85 total shipped


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you got the grey j's retro 11's?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Dr1v3by3 said:


> Do you got the grey j's retro 11's?


Yes I have cool grays


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

exotic rider said:


> CAN YOU GET JORDAN 4'Z GREEN GLOWS SIZE 11 1/2?


Yes, but only come in whole sizes


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

I Got That said:


> Yes I have cool grays


How much?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Dr1v3by3 said:


> How much?


$90 total including shipping


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Man if you had some troops I'm in


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

I Got That said:


> $90 total including shipping


Price went up since last time?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Dr1v3by3 said:


> Price went up since last time?


Only by $5....shipping was killing me!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I Got That said:


> Yes, I can get these in 8.5 women's
> $85 total shipped


MONEY SENT!:thumbsup:


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

NOW AVAILABLE...NBA and NFL jerseys 
Many different styles, just let me know who you want


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

How bout some free run 2s all black women size 7 for the wife...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

I Got That said:


> Cool grays


Got this in a size 11


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

I Got That said:


>


Also this 13s in size 11


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

this bad boys in size 11 or the black n red ones prefer the black in red lmk thnks hit me up on a PM


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I Got That said:


> AIRMAX 2013


How much size 9 to 82501


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

wannabelowrider said:


> How much size 9 to 82501


Only comes in 8, 8.5, 9.5 and up to 13. Total will be $85 shipped to you. Let me know if that will work. Thanks


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

THE said:


> this bad boys in size 11 or the black n red ones prefer the black in red lmk thnks hit me up on a PM


PM SENT


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I Got That said:


> Only comes in 8, 8.5, 9.5 and up to 13. Total will be $85 shipped to you. Let me know if that will work. Thanks


Ok i will. Really like them shoes


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> MONEY SENT!:thumbsup:


GOT EM THANKS!:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Pm me ur paypal info


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Money Sent


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

exotic rider said:


> GOT EM THANKS!:thumbsup:


So it took almost a whole month to get ur shoes?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

wannabelowrider said:


> So it took almost a whole month to get ur shoes?


Some are easy to get, some take longer than others. Yours are on their way to you, i sent you a PM with your tracking number. They should be there by Wednesday...
1 week turn around for your order?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I Got That said:


> Some are easy to get, some take longer than others. Yours are on their way to you, i sent you a PM with your tracking number. They should be there by Wednesday...
> 1 week turn around for your order?


Got it. Thanks


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I got my kicks yesterday. Thanks


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

I Got That said:


> Size 10 men's
> $75+shipping (about $10)
> Ready to ship


Size 13?


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

I Got That said:


>


13'S?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Can you get some of these with the exact colors?


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

I would be interested in these too size 9.5 let me know also


wannabelowrider said:


> Can you get some of these with the exact colors?
> View attachment 824282


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

wannabelowrider said:


> Can you get some of these with the exact colors?
> View attachment 824282


Yes I can, PM sent with pics


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS said:


> I would be interested in these too size 9.5 let me know also


Yes, PM sent


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

u have these in size 7.5 or 8


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

I Got That said:


> View attachment 603950



how much for 13's


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

Get your kicks orders in!! Still have time to get them before Christmas!!


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

tlc64impala said:


> how much for 13's


$85 total shipped


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

I Got That said:


> Now available!!


 How much for these in 6.5 kids?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

GoodTimes317 said:


> How much for these in 6.5 kids?


It would be a 6.5 ladies
$80 shipped


----------



## The shop (Oct 16, 2011)

jordan 9's cool gray and black and white?size 9.5


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Jordan 11 lows in red and white


----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

can you get any nike cortez in a 10.5?


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

I Got That said:


> Now available!!


p.m. Me a price onbthese kids size 4


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

Can u get air max ltd


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Can u get Jordan 3s?


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

SHOE BLOWOUT SALE!!!

ALL SHOES PICTURED ARE IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP
FIRST PAY/FIRST SERVE!!! 

CONCORDS, GAMMA BLUES, AIRMAX 2014 - $60 + SHIPPING
EVERYTHING ELSE - $45 + SHIPPING


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

SHOE BLOWOUT SALE!!!

ALL SHOES PICTURED ARE IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP
FIRST PAY/FIRST SERVE!!! 

CONCORDS, GAMMA BLUES, AIRMAX 2014 - $60 + SHIPPING
EVERYTHING ELSE - $45 + SHIPPING


----------



## Mauve (May 4, 2014)

How much for the white and black Jordan's size 12.5, shipping and all ?
Mauve 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mauve (May 4, 2014)

Wanna get em ASAP !!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

Any chance you can get a hold of some nike sfb's (special field boots)?


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

still selling choos?:dunno:


----------



## Artistiko (Sep 2, 2014)

I need a pair of them breeds...blk and red and the white in blue how much? Size 9 1/2 or 10


----------



## I Got That (Sep 20, 2012)

AIR JORDAN 11 LEGEND BLUE!! Size 12 $120


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WHAT UP? CAN YOU GET ME THE TORO IV SIZE 12?


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

What colors can you get in the Jordan 4's?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS said:


> What colors can you get in the Jordan 4's?


X2??


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

Can you get infared 11 low top size 10?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Are you still making sales?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> WHAT UP? CAN YOU GET ME THE TORO IV SIZE 12?


????:dunno:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> Can you get some of these with the exact colors?
> View attachment 824282


Id still like to get some like this


----------

